# 14th birthday ideas needed



## southerncook (Nov 4, 2004)

girls, boys, 10/10 for the class...need ideas for
 scavengar party quick.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 5, 2004)

Have them scavenge for the ingredients for pizza.  They can make it when they get back and you don't have to cook!


----------



## luvs (Nov 5, 2004)

rice krispies treats, maybe?


----------



## QSis (Nov 5, 2004)

I love scavenger hunts, but I'm not sure I understand what you are looking for.

Do you need a list of things for the kids to find?  I assume that you want them to find actual things (rather than taking pictures with Polaroid cameras) without them having to buy them?  Do you want the things to be food-related?

What does "14 day/14th birthday" mean?  And what does "10/10 for the class" mean?

Sorry about not interpreting the shorthand, but I'm new here. 

Lee


----------



## southerncook (Nov 5, 2004)

10 girls, 10 boys. he'll be 14, on the 14th...
I don't care what they scavenger hunt for, the pizza idea is good, but since they don't drive I don't know what they'll find in the neighborhood, so I'm thinking things- but I was looking for some sort of theme, or at least an idea of what sorts of things they need to hunt for. sorry for being clear as mud.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 5, 2004)

"clear as mud", huh?  never mind.........

How about playing off the number 14?  have them scavenge for 14 dried beans, 14 safety pins, 14 cotton balls, etc - stuff people are likley to have a bunch of lying around.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe pick a theme - all things boyish.  They have to get 14 items. Some ideas:

Matchbox car, Army men, Blue crayon, Blue pen, Safety pin, Bandaid, Dirty sock, Green apple, Oreo cookies, 1 stick of gum, Q-tip, Manly magazine, Old key, Baggie of dirt

Good luck!


----------



## southerncook (Nov 5, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> "clear as mud", huh?  never mind.........
> 
> How about playing off the number 14?  have them scavenge for 14 dried beans, 14 safety pins, 14 cotton balls, etc - stuff people are likley to have a bunch of lying around.



sorry crawfish....didn't mean to insult.
Great idea about the 14 thing. thank you, I will do just that!! (I guess I should warn the neighbors)


----------



## southerncook (Nov 6, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> Maybe pick a theme - all things boyish.  They have to get 14 items. Some ideas:
> 
> Matchbox car, Army men, Blue crayon, Blue pen, Safety pin, Bandaid, Dirty sock, Green apple, Oreo cookies, 1 stick of gum, Q-tip, Manly magazine, Old key, Baggie of dirt
> 
> Good luck!



this is very doable. thank you. God knows I've got plenty of socks lying around, just check under their beds...


----------

